# Rehoming two Megacolon rats, Charlie and Mouse. Need "godparents" for just in case.



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

*Rehoming two Megacolon rats, Charlie and Mouse. Need "godparents" for just in case.*

First let me say,* I am NOT getting rid of my two special Megacolon babies Charlie and Mouse!!* This is for "just in case" purposes so I'd like to find possible "godparents" for them in case anything happens to me. (I am not religious, so I'm unsure if I'm using the term godparents correctly, sorry!)

So today on my way to class, driving about 80 (just keeping up with traffic in the fast lane) on the freeway, this old woman suddenly cuts across 2 lanes of traffic during a bend in the road, and was definitely going to slam right into me if I didn't react fast enough. Luckily I slammed on the brakes and her bumper just barely passed in front of me and she kept on driving and even speeding up faster as if she didn't even notice she almost killed me or didn't hear my horn or anything. Needless to say, it was a bit alarming and made me think of my babies that need special care.

I would give my three healthy rats to my boyfriend who I know would take good care of them. But I don't think I should give him my two megacolon babies because they require a lot more care, expensive medicine every 3 or so weeks, and occasionally need to be rushed to the vet if they seem to be doing poorly suddenly. I don't think he would know the signs to look for if they were uncomfortable due to their condition, and I've tried multiple times to teach him how to feel their abdomens to tell how "full" they are and how firm the poops are inside to see if they are requiring an enenma. They also need their tummies rubbed in a way to make the poop move down to the anal opening so that they can be expressed out by pinching under the tail and carefully popping the poops out. He's tried, but he doesn't notice subtle changes that are crucial, and even seems to hurt them a little by pressing too hard or pushing on them the wrong way. 

So I need to find someone for "just in case" that would be able to take care of special needs rats 24/7, give enemas, medication twice a day, special foods, check their tummies and express poops that have moved periodically throughout the day, recognize the signs and symptoms that something might be wrong, and know properly if they are still able to continue living with high quality of life with treatments or if it's time to put them to sleep. They also cannot be left alone, and as I have done in the past, if you are going away for even just 24 hours, they need to go with you. Daily care isn't too time consuming when they're doing well, they live almost exactly like normal rats, but when they are doing poorly, it's worrysome and takes up a couple extra hours a day if enemas are needed. I can give even more details to anyone that is interested.

So yes, in case I suddenly am killed by a careless menace on the freeway, or am in extended hospital care or anything terrible to think about like that.. I would need someone I could truly rely on to care for my most special two babies either temporarily or permanently.

Charlie is a neutered male, and Mouse is an intact female (especially because of her genetic condition of megacolon, it is VERY VERY important that she is never bred because likely her babies would have this condition as well, or she may die during pregnancy if it interferes too much with her condition. I just worry..). They were born July 17 2013, which today would make them 1 year and 2 months old. They have had this condition since they started eating solid food at around 1 1/2 to 2 weeks old. Charlie is a cheerful perky little drama queen who tends to not do so well with his MC as his sister does and is usually the one who needs a little extra care and monitoring. He loves to play the victim when playing with other rats and flip onto his back and squeak, but also loves to snuggle with everyone and play. Mouse is very timid, but at the same time is brave and will carefully inspect the scary things or will "defend" her cage from strange rats or animals sniffing at her through the bars (all the while with a terrified look on her face and screaming at the offender!). Both are affectionate and give kisses and light nibbles, and Mouse loves to just sit and observe you and enjoys a quiet life, but she will be very nervous and flighty if anything is new in the room or you smell strange and is known to explode out of your hands if something startles her. They also love exploring a rat-safe room.

In short, they are wonderful babies and I love them very very much and just want to make sure I know they will be safe and taken care of correctly if anything were to keep me from caring for them. I'm located in the Bay Area of California.









*kisskisskiss*


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in becoming my special rat's "god parents" in case of an emergency? Hoping to get a response soon so I know they'll be taken care of if anything happens. 
They are very important to me!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Being in Wisconsin I couldn't get to them, but if you can find someone who would do the actual care part I would pay for the medical expenses


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I actually thought about rat godparents the other day. I wish I could! I consider it, but I do leave town for the weekends randomly. I took wilder, but he didn't need a cage or anything. I don't know if I would be able to provide the proper care for them. But I am in the Bay Area, so if anyone further out wants them. I could drive them a bit of the way. I know they are super special to you and this forum. I hope you find god parents.


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

Finnebon said:


> Would anyone be interested in becoming my special rat's "god parents" in case of an emergency? Hoping to get a response soon so I know they'll be taken care of if anything happens.
> They are very important to me!


i can be there god parent i live close to there a can they go in a cage with other rats


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

crados rat mom said:


> i can be there god parent i live close to there a can they go in a cage with other rats


Always check out the date of a post before commenting. 

This post is from 2014 and OP hasn't been here since 2018.


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Always check out the date of a post before commenting.
> 
> This post is from 2014 and OP hasn't been here since 2018.


thanks for telling me


----------

